# AKC Junior showmanship



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

I do believe that in juniors you are nor required to have an approved AKC poodle cut, ( I could be wrong) BUT I have spoken to judges over the years that have suggested that IF a junior handler is going to preform in juniors they should follow all the aspects of showing a poodle, one being able to learn to prefect the trim.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

You may be correct farleysd, I responded to this post in another section that I thought they had to be. I show performance, not breed, so you would be a better source of information. I do know I have seen Jrs. showing poodles a number of times at shows and they have always been in a regulation show cut. But that could be because they are handing in Jrs. a dog that is showing in other breed classes with a handler or other owner.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

In AKC jrs the dog MUST be in one of the legal clips for showing in conformation. That means English Saddle or Conti. The HCC is considered is a Conti so if you are not up to big hair you can use that. Big thing in an HCC is there must be no line between the topknot and ears. Topknot may be scissored or banded.


----------

